# bijec , rabiját



## MasterPolish

To bylo legrační  Spatřil jsem nové slovíčko v knižce Žambocha, kterou čtu: bijec. Ale v mych slovnikách to není. Vyhledal jsem to na přírůčce, a tam je jen věta, kterou jsem před pěti vteřinky přečetl: „_Většina hostů vypadala jako nájemní bijci a pár skutečných hrdlořezů.“_

Rozumím obecný význam, ale co to důkladně znamená? Fighter, brawler, thug?

Taky: bude to synonymum pro rabiját?


----------



## Mori.cze

Dzien dobry!

U těchto málo používaných slov není vůbec jisté, zda je chápou všichni stejně. Já bych souhlasila, že bijec je fighter, brawler, thug, představuju si svalovce, který, jak se říká, nejde pro ránu daleko.

Rabiát je (podle mě) bijec který je zároveň i lotr, lump.

(Bakly je bijec, ale nikoli rabiát, Koniáš ani jedno, ale vy jste asi teprve u série s Koniášem)


----------



## MasterPolish

Milá Mori.cz, děkuju mnohokrát za vysvětlení, už chápu 

Avšak budu mít ještě jednou otázku: co znamená _nejíst pro ránu daleko_?  To taky nikde nejde najít (když ja to hledám česky).


----------



## Mori.cze

Nejít, nikoli nejíst
Moc se nerozmýšlet a rovnou řešit problémy násilím (rodič nejde pro ránu daleko = když dítě zlobí, dostane výprask)


----------



## MasterPolish

Ach, páměť svalů, nevím proč neustále píšú jíst místo jít 

Rozumím, jsem zavázan


----------



## Bohemos

1) *rabiját* - v mém slovníku se uvádí jako adekvátní synonyma následující substantiva (hanlivě: hrubec, surovec (= 'surový člověk', tj. ten, který ubližuje fyzicky lidem), neurvalec). Jako adjektivum k tomuto slovu pak autoři uvádí 'rabiácký, rabiátský'. Můžeme říci, si myslím, že se již jedná v tomto případě o lexikální archaismus.
2) *bijec *- to je rváč; zápasník; člověk, který se 'rád' s druhým pere, bije, mlátí ('mlátit se s někým'), řeže ('někoho zřezat' = někoho zmlátit, zbít).
3) '*nejít pro ránu daleko*' - dle mého názoru, soudu se jedná o často užívaný frazeologismus z oblasti sportu, či mezilidských vztahů (např. konflikt) v negativním slova smyslu. Osobně mu rozumím tak, že je daná osoba trochu rázná, svým způsobem i 'velice konfliktní', či ráda vyhledává konflikty, libuje si v nich. Takový člověk se pak rád s druhým (člověkem) hádá, nebo je dokonce sám fyzicky napadá (např. pěstí), poté co sám tento konflikt vyvolá.

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## MasterPolish

Děkuju Vám, Bohemos, za tento výčet a důkladné vysvětlení v tom a jiných vláknach


----------



## Bohemos

Nemáte - ale vůbec - zač (spisovně: za co)!


----------

